
Show HN: I made Superwork to keep you focused (based on Ultrawork) - Rainymood
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cLcuNtFsVALNdAoIJPSp76T0V7ajXxDaDwSR-dapCI4/edit?usp=sharing
======
Rainymood
So I've been using Superwork with great success for quite some time now and I
thought maybe you could appreciate this. Superwork is a simple spreadsheet
that you have to fill-in before you go to work (prepare), during your work
sessions (plan) and after you're finished (debrief).

The sheet is based on Ultrawork [1] but fixes a lot of things that I thought
were wrong with Ultrawork. My biggest problem with Ultrawork was that the
timing of the cycles was inflexible.

How to use Superwork:

1\. Before starting your work, make a copy of the template sheet and give it
an appropriate name (I use the date), then fill-in the prepare section.

2\. Start a timer for 45 minutes (you can change this, but the sheet is based
on cycles of 45 minutes of work and 15 minutes of rest)

3\. Start by filling in your goal for that cycle

4\. When the timer hits you fill in the end time and review that cycle

5\. Repeat step 3 & 4 until the workday is over

6\. After having completed the required amount of cycles (I can never manage
more than 6, YMMV) debrief yourself by looking back on what you did that day!

I hope someone finds this useful! As someone who has a lot of trouble focusing
this really worked for me.

[1] [https://www.ultraworking.com/](https://www.ultraworking.com/)

